# Best Paddle Holster for a Sig 229?



## Up in Arms (Jun 7, 2007)

Ok I am new at this site and a realativley new gun owner. I purchased a Sig 229 a couple of months ago and will be getting my conceal carry in a couple of weeks. I always look for quality in my purchases which is why I choose the Sig. I like to buy things once and once only. 
So now I am looking for a good paddle holster. All the local sporting goods and pawn shops here seem to carry the cheaper Fobus brand and a few Galco holsters. Very limited stock and selection. Plus I am left handed so that really forces to me special order without being able to try the holster on for comfort and fit.
I have been looking at Safariland and High Noon Holsters. They price out about the same around 75 to a hundred bucks. The High Noon are available in horse hide or cowhide and are manufactured when orderd to your specific gun and tastes.
I don't always wear a belt thus the need for a paddle. Safariland advertises it's paddle as useable without a belt but High Noon does not but when I asked them they replied that it may depending on several factors of course. Gun weight, jeans or dress pants etc.
Any suggestions or advice would be appreciated. :smt1099


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Here is the deal for concealed carry. It's about sacrifice. You sacrifice your wardrobe, your favorite restraurants, and your wallet.
A paddle holster allows you to remove your gun from the belt without unloading the gun. Considering the primary market for a paddle holster is law enforcement and that a lot of cops think of the gun as a tool and not as a hobby (no insult intended), its a bit safer than removing the gun from the holster. 
Paddle holsters sacrifice concealment for convenience. By attaching a paddle to a holster instead of belt loops, the holster rides further from your waist than a pancake holster. *Paddle holsters should not be worn without a belt.*
Wear a gun belt. Always. If you have pants that don't allow for a belt don't wear them or wear a holster that doesn't require a belt (under wrap, waist pack, shoulder). 
I believe that a holster is like a good pair of shoes. They are situational. You wear boots to hike, wing tips to church, and sneakers to run. Develop a wardrobe of holsters. Be armed always and always be armed.
I am biased. I like Galco. Take a look at the Concealed Carry Paddle, the Concealable, and the Side Snap Scabbard.
Welcome to the club.


----------



## Up in Arms (Jun 7, 2007)

Good sound advice and it will be well taken. Thanks.


----------



## MAN WITH A GUN (May 24, 2007)

*Yarqui (sp?)*

I carry either a .45 Colt 1911, H*K P2000 or SIG P 228 each day.

I have several paddle holsters from Fobus but they wear the finish off these weapons.

I bought a De Santis leather holster in the belt slide modle called a Yarquie ( spelling may be wrong) and it is the best of the breed.

Easy on and off and carries all these guns easily. Hope this is of help.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Welcome............Good choice on the Sig 229. Sigs are very good guns. I own and use a couple of paddle holsters (as well as standard belt loop types) and have been very pleased with them. A couple of excellent brands are Mernickle (www.mernickleholsters.com) and a Don Hume (www.donhume.com) . Both are high quality and I will continue to buy from both companies. Gunnersalley.com supplies several brands of holsters and their prices are very reasonable. Good luck! :smt023 I prefer leather over plastic with steel guns. Plastic guns work very well in plastic holsters.


----------



## Up in Arms (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks for the advice and links. The Don Hume holsters seem to be very reasonably priced for a leather holster I plan on taking a closer look at them.
I am leaning towards leather over some of the other materials available but I wonder about weather changes.
I live in northern Minnesota where it is cold 70% of the time and VERY cold 50% of that time!! Will leather have a tendency to stiffen up in the cold more so than some of the other materials? Not to mention I am in and out of warm vehicle and buildings and back into the outdoors frequently.
Just trying to take everything into account.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

You probably wouldn't have a problem with leather as long as you are wearing it. Body warmth should keep it OK. But you should check with those that live in the colder climates (not me in South Central Texas!). Don Hume holsters have done me well. I have three (one is a paddle). I buy them from www.gunnersalley.com because they are cheaper than buying from Don Hume. Good luck.


----------



## Queeqeg (Apr 27, 2007)

well it sounds to me like you want quality, a trip to Kramer Handgun Leather might be what you are looking for..if the $140-155 price is too high you may consider Galco's Fed Paddle :shock:

btw I bought a brand new Sig 229 9mm two tone relatively recently :smt023


----------



## Dr.K (Feb 13, 2007)

Check out Comp Tac. There customer service is great, they sent me candy with my holster I got around christmas time. They also did an exchange for a belt, with no hassles. Oh, Yeah, the holster is top notch above fobus and blackhawk as I have all 3 now for the 229R. Leather is nice, but I couldn't think that it is better in paddle style.


----------

